# Boots for hunting?



## NellRosk (1 September 2013)

I went cubbing last wed and when I got home and took his boots off, I noticed some grit must have worked its way down one of his back boots and had rubbed a big sore patch. This got me thinking what to do for this seasons hunting when he's out all day. I've noticed none of the masters ever boot their horses up. What are people's opinions on boots or no boots for hunting?


----------



## PorkChop (1 September 2013)

Most people who regularly hunt do not boot their horses unless they have a particularly perculiar action and therefore increasing the risk of them striking into themselves.

If you intend to be out all day I would personally leave the boots off.  If you really feel you should use boots, maybe try some tubigrip underneath the boots, but bear in mind that he will be a lot more prone to rubbing and sores.


----------



## NellRosk (1 September 2013)

LJR said:



			Most people who regularly hunt do not boot their horses unless they have a particularly perculiar action and therefore increasing the risk of them striking into themselves.

If you intend to be out all day I would personally leave the boots off.  If you really feel you should use boots, maybe try some tubigrip underneath the boots, but bear in mind that he will be a lot more prone to rubbing and sores.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all your advice tonight LJR, been fab! I'm just worried about him knocking his legs on walls but I think that's just me wanting to wrap him up in cotton wool. Taking the 4yo ID out this season as well, would you boot her because she is a baby?


----------



## JenHunt (1 September 2013)

I'd probably boot the baby for a few days until she starts to get a grip on where her feet and legs are on the rougher ground, but after that they soon learn to sort them selves out and boots become an unnecessary nuisance!


----------



## PorkChop (1 September 2013)

Any horse that I intend to be a hunter as their main job I do not boot.

If you are taking your 4 year old for a couple of hours quiet hunting to expand her life experience I may possibly boot up - especially if I was intending to show her.  Just bear in mind to choose a softer boot that does not hold water.

Unfortunately we can't wrap them up!  Over the years mine have only had minor cuts and injuries luckily.

PS honesty I am not stalking you!


----------



## NellRosk (1 September 2013)

JenHunt said:



			I'd probably boot the baby for a few days until she starts to get a grip on where her feet and legs are on the rougher ground, but after that they soon learn to sort them selves out and boots become an unnecessary nuisance!
		
Click to expand...

Great thanks. Also there's nothing worse than peeling gross muddy boots off at the end of the day when you're knackered!


----------



## NellRosk (1 September 2013)

LJR said:



			Any horse that I intend to be a hunter as their main job I do not boot.

If you are taking your 4 year old for a couple of hours quiet hunting to expand her life experience I may possibly boot up - especially if I was intending to show her.  Just bear in mind to choose a softer boot that does not hold water.

Unfortunately we can't wrap them up!  Over the years mine have only had minor cuts and injuries luckily.

PS honesty I am not stalking you!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah she's just going to open her eyes a bit and wake her up. She'll be doing workers next year. 

Haha sure...  

Ps thanks!


----------



## JulesRules (1 September 2013)

Eek I'm wondering the same. Thinking of taking my girly autumn hunting. I never do anything without booting up except dressage tests. 

I can cope with not putting on the over reach boots. I will hate doing it but plan on leaving off the brushing boots, but I think I'm just gonna pop on some  open front tendon boots... does that sound ok? 

I think nothing of chucking her out with no rug on when everyone else is in medium weights, but just the thought of jumping with no boots sends me into palpitations! !


----------



## NellRosk (1 September 2013)

JulesRules said:



			the thought of jumping with no boots sends me into palpitations! !
		
Click to expand...

Story of my life!!


----------



## spacefaer (2 September 2013)

The only time any of ours hunt in boots is if they brush and regularly knock themselves 

They never wear boots - not even for lunging - but may sometimes wear over reaches if they're having problems keeping shoes on. 

The grit and mud that works its way into the warm wet skin on a day's hunting can cause a lot of damage


----------



## chestnut cob (2 September 2013)

Never put boots on mine for hunting.  Used to use over reach boots with the last horse but only because he was remedially shod with very expensive shoes and I didn't want to risk them being pulled off!  Having had a horse with sore legs from booting up once years ago (got very wet, boots rubbed and horse ended up v sore underneath), I never do now.


----------



## star26 (2 September 2013)

We don't tend to boot-up ours, mainly due to dealing with grit/wet rubs etc in the past.  None of the regulars, or hunt officials, ever seem to boot theirs either, prob for the same reasons.

I think you have to assess each horse individually. If i had a youngster, or one which was prone to knocks/was clumsy, then i'd probably boot-up at first.  I think this would be fine, as in those situations i'd not be out for long anyway, so there would be less chance of rubs etc.


----------



## pollygbaker (2 September 2013)

I can cope with not putting on the over reach boots. I will hate doing it but plan on leaving off the brushing boots, but I think I'm just gonna pop on some  open front tendon boots... does that sound ok? 

Please don't put open fronted tendon boots on. they are much more likely to allow grit in. I never use boots even on my old horse who had remedial shoes. My friend does hunt in boots but only clarendon sheepskin ones. The sheepskin breathes and seems to stop mud and grit although i would never use them


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (2 September 2013)

Don't use open fronted boots as all the crap can get in. We only boot the ones that need it. We used to use the NEW ones but now use prolites. They are thoroughy scrubbed after every use as the slightest bit of grit will rub.  Generally you don't boot hunters....unless you really have to.


----------



## Jas123 (3 September 2013)

No, I'd never boot for hunting!! There's too much risk of dirt getting in and rubbing, boots hanging off, and I've even seen a nasty accident where a boot got caught in some wire. Safer without I reckon!!!


----------



## meesha (3 September 2013)

I always used to boot but worried about the boots slipping out hunting so when I started took advice and didn't boot and he has never knocked himself although we don't jump stone walls only fairly kind timber - I was out a few weeks ago and someone had to get off to adjust a slipped boot - I think less is more if possible when out for a long time.  Saying that if you want some clarendon sheepskin lined hunter boots I have a full set for sale !!! but... useless in water ... as sheepskin soaks it all up !


----------



## taracrowe (8 September 2013)

Oh god please please don't use boots out hunting!! Seen far too many accidents with people getting boots caught in wire!!! Besides at best they'll just fall off anyway!!


----------



## Buds_mum (13 September 2013)

I always use over reach boots if its deep going, and it has saved me a lot of shoes! Just cheapy rubber ones that pull off easily so won't trip them.

I would reccomend a set of knee boots if you are in stone wall country. Jeffries are good, skull knee boots or something.... 

Other than that I have to reconcile myself with ice boots and stable bandages after a days hunting to get my fix of booting up


----------



## JulesRules (17 September 2013)

OK guys, I get the message. 

I will refrain from booting. It will be hard, but think I can do it....

Thanks


----------



## star (17 September 2013)

I always use boots for hunting although I do only go with draghounds or bloodhounds as can only do Sundays so we're out for less time. Never had them rub despite having horses with white legs. Have seen some nasty ripped legs from catching them on jumps so wouldn't go without.


----------



## JulesRules (17 September 2013)

star said:



			I always use boots for hunting although I do only go with draghounds or bloodhounds as can only do Sundays so we're out for less time. Never had them rub despite having horses with white legs. Have seen some nasty ripped legs from catching them on jumps so wouldn't go without.
		
Click to expand...

That's thrown the cat amongst the pigeons!


----------



## star (17 September 2013)

Sorry!  Remember couple of seasons ago huntsmans horse severed an artery when he kicked up a flint which sliced into his leg.  19hh horse with white legs equals one big bloody mess.  That kept me busy for a bit!  It's personal choice in the end.  We are only out for 2-3hrs and I haven't found boots to rub in that time.  I use lightweight ones with tendon/cannon bone guards.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (20 January 2015)

star said:



			I always use boots for hunting although I do only go with draghounds or bloodhounds as can only do Sundays so we're out for less time. Never had them rub despite having horses with white legs. Have seen some nasty ripped legs from catching them on jumps so wouldn't go without.
		
Click to expand...

^^ This. I always boot, brushing boots on all four, knee boots, as we're in stone wall country, and over reach as my mare has a tendency to pull her shoes off. I saw a horse severe his tendon jumping a wall once, he had knee boots on, but not brushing boots. He was cut straight to the bone (you could see it) and was bleeding heavily. He's still on box rest now (this was in October). Had he been wearing boots, he'd probably only of got a small graze or bruise at the most.


----------

